# Lightz39 Build Thread



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I wasn't planning on doing a thread for this but I found some pictures from the day I bought the car so I can show progress. Not much content now but more pictures will come shortly. By the end of the month my car should look completely different. (Well not exactly but big enough changes)

Stock Exterior From Factory:



Stock Interior From Factory:



Pioneer AVIC-Z140BH (Top screen now works. Had a bad module):



LEDGLOW Blue Neon:



More to come. Will add pictures of Subs, amp, radar detector(new one, you can see the old one) Wheels, lowering springs, spoiler, plasti dip bow ties, and whatever else I add in the coming days, months, years.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like my dads scion xb with the blue lights by the feet! Looks pretty cool man :goodjob:


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. I will try and grab better pictures as I go. Thing is a mess currently. Working at a mine and it being winter are making my life miserable.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

are you able to control the top screen with that head unit?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

phantomknight321 said:


> are you able to control the top screen with that head unit?


I control the top or stock screen with my steering wheel controls. It actually has more functions than it did stock but there are issues with it. Like the clock moving fast. I'm hoping a newer module will fix that.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Got my new wheels put on they look killer. Bowties dipped as well. Pics to come.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope that those 18 msr 095 do not catch on too much or I will have to have a new design for mine.....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You want this thread moved to the Cruze Owner Projects section?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You want this thread moved to the Cruze Owner Projects section?


I will get some proper pictures and make a new thread there. You can delete this one if you wish. Here is a quicky of the wheels.


----------

